# newt tank setup



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

here some pics of my nw tank in its trial stages ive planted one corner and used the new lights i have to see how its gunna work if it does work iam gunna fill the hole tank wih plants

but here ya go also can anyone tell me what plants they r and how much lighting is need for them i no on is aniubus


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

these were taken after i did the revamp so there a bit sh*t


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

remember these r just testers


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I know what that one big leafy plant is, but can't recall the name currently. That's a fairly high light plant. The others are Crypts and Anubias, they'll do great. The small carpet looking one I wouldn't expect to live unless you've got a fair amount of light. Otherwise, looks good


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

anyother ideas on the tall stem one


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jackburton said:


> anyother ideas on the tall stem one
> [snapback]906893[/snapback]​


Hygrophilla Corymbosa var. Siamensis.....medium light requirements :nod:


----------

